# Need help installing packages CORRECTLY on 9.1



## beamar (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, I am an IT guy and am new to FreeBSD. I have a good friend that rents a few racks and he gave me a dedicated server. His server runs 9.1. I am trying to install a tube web script that requires a few packages. Here are my current errors:

The following errors have occured:
â€¢ FFMPEG: Missing or incorrect path. Please correct this in admin/config.php.
â€¢ YAMDI: Missing or incorrect path Please correct this in admin/config.php.
â€¢ WGET: Missing or incorrect path Please correct this in admin/config.php.
â€¢ MP4Box: Missing or incorrect path Please correct this in admin/config.php.
â€¢ PHP can be executed in your cache/ directory. Please contact your host to correct this.
â€¢ PHP can be executed in your content/ directory. Please contact your host to correct this.
â€¢ PHP can be executed in your media/ directory. Please contact your host to correct this.


For me one of the best ways to learn something new is to dive right in. So I figured out how to upgrade all my ports and also installed all of the above programs(I believe) with make install.

a quick *pkg_version -v* shows:

```
ffmpeg-0.7.13_6,1                   =   up-to-date with port
ffmpeg1-1.0.1_1                     =   up-to-date with port
yamdi-1.8                           =   up-to-date with port
wget-1.13.4_2                       =   up-to-date with port
x264-0.125.2201                     =   up-to-date with port
```

So they look installed. If I do a quick whereis ffmpeg it returns:

```
ffmpeg: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg /usr/local/man/man1/ffmpeg.1.gz /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg
```

so in my script's config file I have the following set:

```
$ffmpeg_path = '/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg'; //full unix path to ffmpeg
$yamdi_path = '/usr/local/bin/yamdi'; //full unix path to yamdi
$wget_path = '/usr/local/bin/wget'; //full unix path to wget 
$mp4box_path = '/usr/ports/multimedia/gpac-libgpac'; //full unix path to mp4box 
$php_path = '/usr/local/lib/php'; //full unix path to php cli
```


The dependencies for the script are as follows:

lighttpd running media.domain.com pointed at /home/user/domain.com/media/  + mod_h264_streaming
apache running http://www.domain.com pointed at /home/user/domain.com/ + php5.2 or better
yasm (this must be installed BEFORE x264 otherwise encoding will go very very slowly)
gd + php-gd
ffmpeg (newest version) + libx264 (newest version) + libfaac (newest version)
imagemagick 
mp4box (http://gpac.sourceforge.net/home_download.php)
linux video codecs (binary codec pack on mplayerhq)
mysql username/password/database
ftp username/password
yamdi





God knows I still have other problems, but I think if anyone can offer some insight on get my script to see the packages, that would be a good first step 



Thanks,
Brian


----------



## frijsdijk (Feb 18, 2013)

It seems you don't have php installed. And if it is, it will be in /usr/local/bin/php


----------



## beamar (Feb 18, 2013)

php is for sure installed.


```
Php 5.4.11	Installed
```

The person that made the tube script said to look into open_basedir for php.


----------



## beamar (Feb 18, 2013)

I see what you are saying, fixed the php path which removed  
	
	



```
PHP CLI BINARY: Missing or incorrect path Please correct this in admin/config.php.
```
 error. ty


----------



## beamar (Feb 18, 2013)

Well got most of it squared away.

Having a hell of a time with lighttpd though.


----------

